# Gui Themes für FX



## OnDemand (8. Dez 2016)

Hallo,
ne Frage; für JSF gibts ja diverse Themens (Primefaces standard, medena etc)
Gibt es solch Themes auch für Java FX, sodass es nicht nach standard FX aussieht?


----------



## Robat (8. Dez 2016)

Du kannst deine GUI doch mit einem CSS File aufhübschen 
Da kannst du alle Komponenten verändern 

Beispiel siehe hier


Gruß
Robert


----------



## dzim (8. Dez 2016)

Man muss etwas Zeit investieren und die CSS-Referenz studieren
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/javafx/api/javafx/scene/doc-files/cssref.html

Und idealerweise sich die modena.css aus dem jfxrt.jar anschauen
Oder auch hier: https://gist.github.com/maxd/63691840fc372f22f470

Und dann kann man eigentlich ziemlich viel erreichen:

DONE: Desktop Speed Test Anwendung meiner Firma (primär auf meinem Mist gewachsen). Bin jetzt nicht der unbedingt Fan vom Farbschema, aber es wurde von mir so verlangt.




IN DEVELOPMENT: Eine Android/iOS App mit JavaFXPorts (auf Desktop zum Testen ausgeführt). Farbschema sehr minimalistisch. Benutzerführung IMHO etwas seltsam, aber der Designer wollte es so...




IN DEVELOPMENT: Desktop-Anwendung für einen Produzenten von (Stahl-)Beton im Baugewerbe. Bin auch nicht in jeder Hinsicht mit dem Farbschema einverstanden, aber zeigt, was machbar ist


----------



## thecain (8. Dez 2016)

oder auch hier: 




Aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass es nicht "einfach so" gut aussieht.

Oder hier: 



Wenn man sich nicht so sehr vom "th" ablenken lässt


----------



## dzim (8. Dez 2016)

Ja, das stimmt. Das CSS für die letzte von mir gezeigt Anwendung hat schon über 500 Zeilen und noch immer Optimierungsbedarf.
Die Typen der beiden Videos (Dirk Lemmermann und Hendrik Ebbers) hab ich schon mal getroffen und nächste Woche sehe ich sie wohl beide wieder... Die sind schon recht krass, was die mit JavaFX anstellen können...


----------

